#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  نیاز به 2 عدد بک لایت ال جی 42 اینچ سری LB سمت B

## farzad.

*با سلام**نیاز به 2 عدد بک لایت ال جی 42 اینچ سری LB سمت B دارم(LG 42LB 42LY340C lg innotek drt 3.0 42 B)
LG 42LB 42LY340C lg innotek drt 3.0 42 B ال ای دی بک لایت ال جی 42 اینچ طر.jpg
*

----------

*باباخاني*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

سلام دوست عزیز. فعلا یک عدد b دارم. تمام شده. اگر کارتان راه میفته بفرستم. وگرنه صبر کنید تا دستم برسد.

----------

*farzad.*,*mohsen zmr*,*باباخاني*

----------

